# Charging for ss attacments?



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

How do you guys charge for your skid steer attachments? Do you charge them out by the hour or day? The attachments that I am curious about are a Harley Rake, grapple bucket, vibratory roller, tilt-tach, landplane, 2 buckets and forks. Bucket and forks I would say go with the machine for the going rate and the rest would be charged out in addition to the going rate. Let me know your opinions, thanks.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

contact as local rental company for the going rate in your area


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^^ X2 ^^^^^ that way if customer calls rental place they know that is the going rate for the said attachments.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess I need to clarify. I'm not looking for rates, I'm looking to see how people charge, is it by the day or by the hour? 
Do you ever give your customer a break if your on the site and only use an attachment for let's say 15 min.?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1330576 said:


> I guess I need to clarify. I'm not looking for rates, I'm looking to see how people charge, is it by the day or by the hour?*Depends*
> Do you ever give your customer a break if your on the site and only use an attachment for let's say 15 min.?


Of course there are exceptions...but for specialty attachments I would hope guys would charge something extra. For example, a few weeks ago I did a job that required my auger attachment. The next day I was at a different job doing some grading, my auger was still in the back of my dump...the contractor I was doing work for saw that I had my auger with me and asked if I would punch (4) 14in holes 42in deep. I told him I was putting $50 extra on the bill for it, we were both happy. From the time I unloaded the attachment, dug the holes, then put it back in the truck, I had about 10min involved.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

snocrete;1330973 said:


> From the time I unloaded the attachment, dug the holes, then put it back in the truck, I had about 10min involved.


Slow poke.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mick76;1331020 said:


> Slow poke.....


well, 2 or 3 of those minutes were spent drinking coffee


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

snocrete;1330973 said:


> Of course there are exceptions...but for specialty attachments I would hope guys would charge something extra. For example, a few weeks ago I did a job that required my auger attachment. The next day I was at a different job doing some grading, my auger was still in the back of my dump...the contractor I was doing work for saw that I had my auger with me and asked if I would punch (4) 14in holes 42in deep. I told him I was putting $50 extra on the bill for it, we were both happy. From the time I unloaded the attachment, dug the holes, then put it back in the truck, I had about 10min involved.


Thanks for your input. When you rent an attachment for a day, how much do you mark it up?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No I charge per job I use what we have 
Another add on job more more weather by machine or hand 
Rental fees should be included in prices


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1332143 said:


> Thanks for your input. When you rent an attachment for a day, how much do you mark it up?


It depends on what it is, how long I'm using it, etc,etc. I honestly dont rent attachments very often other than the occasional auger bit in a size I dont have....In that case, maybe double whatever I rent it for.?.?...You should at least cover the rental fee, and what it costs you in time to go pick it up & drop it back off.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ponyboy;1332154 said:


> Rental fees should be included in prices


I agree, but I think he was asking how much extra to figure into the price to cover going and renting the attachment????


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well this is how i would do it. one if you have the attachemnt or 2 if you have to rent it. 

if i had it i would just add so much per hour on to the price so if you get say $60 for the machine maybe depending on what attachment it is i would add say maybe $10 to $20 if it was a very expensive attachement i would probably add more. if you have to rent it it would be that price plus something for yourself. but in most cases i find it better to figure by the whole job so you could figure the rates out but then give a lump sum price. just say for example a bobcat can spread a triaxel of topsoil in 1 hour your not going to charge for just 1 or 2 hours even with the attachment you will never make any money so it would be calculated on you min rate so if you worked it for 2 your min is 4 that is what you might charge if not more.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

when we do skid steer jobs we have a 4 hour minimum charge, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

snocrete;1333398 said:


> I agree, but I think he was asking how much extra to figure into the price to cover going and renting the attachment????





cat320;1333426 said:


> well this is how i would do it. one if you have the attachemnt or 2 if you have to rent it.
> 
> if i had it i would just add so much per hour on to the price so if you get say $60 for the machine maybe depending on what attachment it is i would add say maybe $10 to $20 if it was a very expensive attachement i would probably add more. if you have to rent it it would be that price plus something for yourself. but in most cases i find it better to figure by the whole job so you could figure the rates out but then give a lump sum price. just say for example a bobcat can spread a triaxel of topsoil in 1 hour your not going to charge for just 1 or 2 hours even with the attachment you will never make any money so it would be calculated on you min rate so if you worked it for 2 your min is 4 that is what you might charge if not more.





alldayrj;1333459 said:


> when we do skid steer jobs we have a 4 hour minimum charge, no matter how long it takes.


Thanks guys. I think a 4 hour minimum is a little much, no?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't think so when you think that your rolling out to the job with close to $100K in equipment. truck trailer machine and attachments. i try to figure it by the job now and use that as a guidline unless i'm doing snow removal because them people might get scared off if you go to much and they will suffer and wait till the thaw lol. because alot of times you can be off to another job if it only takes you 2 instead of the 4 hour i had a guy ask me what my hourly rate was and i told him but i said i can't figure the whole job like that because i was figuring kinda like that but if i worked fast i could get out of there earlier but with the same amount of mony vs if i said i would be there 8 hours and just stayed 4.


----------

